# What is this symbol?



## Needsomehelp (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyone know who the manufacturer for this symbol is, or what this symbol is?
It is from a water supply valve...









:glasses:

Thanks!!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It's Commodore you have the old version. The new logo is this :


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

It's the licensed plumber only secret symbol. You sir have cracked our code. Congrats.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Another one.

Here is a complete explanation and guide about it for you.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> It's the licensed plumber only secret symbol. You sir have cracked our code. Congrats.


Exactly, the Free Mason’s have theirs, we have ours.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Plumber Templars!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

First you need to Learn Simple English before you can Learn the secret codes

PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY !


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Tango said:


> It's Commodore you have the old version. The new logo is this :



Commodore 64, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

rwh said:


> Commodore 64, if I am not mistaken.



Yep our first computer when I was like 8 years old or something.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Illuminati confirmed









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Needsomehelp said:


> Anyone know who the manufacturer for this symbol is, or what this symbol is?
> It is from a water supply valve...
> 
> View attachment 104425
> ...


So were we any help? :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> So were we any help? :biggrin:


Its strange so many new plumbers joining the site posting only once to never see them again.:crying:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I thought my point was valid

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*ur mistaken*



rwh said:


> Commodore 64, if I am not mistaken.


ur mistaken


----------



## Ksyoungestlicenseplumber (8 mo ago)

its a cat cant you tell


----------

